# eth0 is waiting for carrier for ages

## HomerSanchez

Hallo,

I have the following problem: I mostly connect to a wireless LAN with my laptop, but at home I use a wired connection.

When I start up the laptop and eth0 (my wired ethernet adapter) starts up it says 

```
eth0: waiting for carrier
```

 and takes nearly a minute to time out although there is no cable plugged in. So it seems that the driver does not notice the absence of a cable. Currently I use to press Ctrl-C to cancel the waiting process, but that´s quite annoying.

lspci tells the following about my ethernet card:

```
0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
```

Since the "waiting for carrier" step only takes a blink of an eye when a cable is plugged in, it would be handy to decrease the time out value, but I was unable to find that setting.

I would be very happy if someone could help me.

Kind regards

Max

----------

## krinn

emerge -s ifplugd

----------

## HomerSanchez

Thanks a lot

Problem solved

Kind regards

Max

----------

## d2_racing

Are you using the Gentoo stable arch ?

----------

## HomerSanchez

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using the Gentoo stable arch ?

 

Yes.

----------

## d2_racing

That's why you need ifplugd.

With OpenRc inside the testing arch, you don't need that  :Razz: 

----------

